# DC Props Discount



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Loyal listeners of Hauntcast - DC is offering a HUGE sale with 10-25% discounts on just about everything we have to offer.
These prices are some of the lowest we've ever offered so grab your 2011 haunt necessities before they jump back to full price.
This sale is for a very limited time and most likely the last sale of the 2011 season (sale ends at midnight 8/14/2011).

http://www.dcprops.com/


----------

